

PHP Ninja Manual - PHP 5.4 documentation available in Chrome - vacipr
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clbhjjdhmgeibgdccjfoliooccomjcab

======
rohanpai
This is so great! Thanks

------
jontas
I installed this with one specific goal: I was really hoping it would give me
quick access to the format letters for the date() function, however, it
doesn't seem to display that part of the docs.

It does, hover, let me open the php.net page directly from the extension, so
it might speed up access to that info. This is by far the page I view most on
php.net.

Is there a way to assign a shortcut to open the extension?

~~~
kwamenum86
You might find the fourth page of the code examples for the date function
helpful. Shows several formatting examples.

------
patmcguire
Back when I was doing PHP I loathed the docs for their vagueness and the
overbearing wrongness of the comments (no, we're not going to tell you how to
make these date handling fucntions work together, we're going to show
something that involves subtracting or adding manually and leads to sadness.)

That said, I miss that they were SEO'd in the good sense. Most people are
looking for the documentation are Googling it and every PHP function has its
own page with the title the same as the function so you can generally count on
the first result being the actual answer. This is opposed to Rails or Ruby in
general, where you always get dumped into a blog post like "Basic Caching"
because something in the middle of it kind of fits when you're looking for a
very specific issue.

~~~
beezee
funny it makes me wonder how much of "php is easy to get started with"
actually translates to "php is correctly indexed by google"

------
jbarciauskas
One of the most horrific aspects of PHP documentation is that it isn't
versioned. In most cases, documenters are good enough to note which versions
various parameters and return values correspond to, but it is not logged in a
rigorous way and you have to be sure to check that whatever you are reading
applies to whatever version you're running. Contrast this to Python, where you
go to the docs for whatever version you're running (e.g.,
<http://docs.python.org/release/2.6.7/>) and you don't have to think about
versions again.

In any case, this will probably be useful for those of us on 5.3, the version
in the title just made me think and rant.

~~~
RossM
Most pages include a one-liner of changes, however I agree that full-page
versioning would be useful.

